# NB 12/09



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

but not for me....I went to check the beach for a few hrs. people are catching their limits I'd say. I saw this guy pulling four .. on dead shrimp and sand fleas..on braided line (at least 50lb) leader..no mono. no flourcarbon, nothing of that crap..pure braided material..triple loop knot ...that got me thinking.. I asked , he said he didn't have anything else. A jack is a JACK and when its hungry it will take it, period. South SW winds, incoming tide, conditions were awesome.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, I am confused, did you want to report on the pompano bite or on catching jacks?? You started out with the pomps and ended up talking about jacks and that kinda threw me off.


----------



## cole tarnok (Aug 19, 2008)

I believe pompano is part of the jack family.....but i might be wrong.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *cole tarnok (12/10/2008)*I believe pompano is part of the jack family.....but i might be wrong.


No you're right they are...


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, thanks for the report, even if it did confuse some


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a Jack and Cola report maybe. Those snowbirds do get to drinking when they get down here.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, my thoughts on line visibility with pompanohave been shattered before. This guy I know uses hi-vis mono when he goes with no leader (loops tied off the main line) and he does very well, catches more than me!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

It's my personal belief that lighter leader material andgood fresh baits lead to more consistent catches with better fish. That said, I've seen a pompano caught on a steel leader before in the ICW...go figure.

-Jason


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Pompano is from the jack family..therfore is a jack. Didn't mean to confuse ya. J Purdy is right your probabilities to catch a pompano <U>will increase</U> if the right leader,jewel andbaitis used for the rightday/ water condition. that's all. The fact that this guy was using heavy braided line all the way to the end of his sinker just called my attentionindeed since I never would've think of using anything like that...learn something new every day. It worked for him .


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey J. I had a couple of 2 inch sheet rock screews through my 3 oz sinker yesterday...made look like a spider sinker...it held better. caught the black drum and the pompano on that the same rig.


----------

